# Little Treasure in the woods...



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 29, 2012)

I think most people have a little place that they can spend hour upon hour wandering away the time in,,this is mine...


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 29, 2012)

OMG that is awesome, I'd love to find somewhere like that 

Some lovely bits in there too, and some valuables so here's hoping the pikeys don't find out where it is

-RR


----------



## skeleton key (Mar 29, 2012)

Kitten about time you posted that up 
another time capsual grasped & shared before lost 
Great stuff

SK


----------



## nelly (Mar 29, 2012)

Ah Absolutely top stuff Becs


----------



## highcannons (Mar 30, 2012)

A truly splendid post as usual, thanks. Below, King's Shropshire Light Infantry, 1881-1968.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 30, 2012)

Some lovely features in there, very awesome  thanks for sharing!


----------



## John_D (Mar 30, 2012)

rectory-rat said:


> OMG that is awesome, I'd love to find somewhere like that
> 
> Some lovely bits in there too, and some valuables so here's hoping the pikeys don't find out where it is
> 
> -RR


 Not least of all what appears to be the deeds of the property
Incredible find, hard to believe that these time capsules can still exist in such a crowded place as this country.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Amazing, Awesome! But freaky too in places. I bet it's haunted ;-)

Is that anywhere near where I'm going to be on Monday?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 30, 2012)

John_D said:


> Not least of all what appears to be the deeds of the property
> Incredible find, hard to believe that these time capsules can still exist in such a crowded place as this country.



noooo...not the deads to the property..the was a really big book with pages full of properties to rent or buy, thats just one photo i took of a page...and also the map again was a beautiful big book again full of maps similar to that one


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 30, 2012)

this is great its as shame all the that stuff will be lost thanks for posting


----------



## night crawler (Mar 30, 2012)

Odd place, were those grave markers you posted outside, Pets? Strange to think some one lived in that lot once.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 30, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Odd place, were those grave markers you posted outside, Pets? Strange to think some one lived in that lot once.



the place is beautiful..yes its his pets from what i gather..although not so sure about some of them..its a typical little place with just whats left behind and forgotten.


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow love it all the history and artifacts too nice job


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 30, 2012)

I do like that!


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 30, 2012)

That's a top find Becs!! What a great thread!


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow that really is something special!

Thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 30, 2012)

What a brilliant report,so much to see thanks for sharing.


----------



## TranKmasT (Mar 30, 2012)

Absolutely pure gold!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a fantastic post looks abit like delboys garage with the watches lol and thank you for sharing them


----------



## gingrove (Mar 30, 2012)

Fantastic report on a briliant find! I wonder what or who is under the cairn in the garden with the blue gnome on top - not many pets would live from 1954 to 2009!


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 30, 2012)

What a wonderful place and quite sad in a way. Quite obviously the home of an old soldier.


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great little place that,plenty of old stuff left in there.


----------



## st33ly (Mar 30, 2012)

What an amazing find! Makes me want to get out and find more.


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, looks like Royal Coat of Arms belt buckle crest, from a Household Cavalry belt


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 30, 2012)

Walrus75 said:


> Hmmm, looks like Royal Coat of Arms belt buckle crest, from a Household Cavalry belt



yes it is well done you! great info thankyou.


----------



## scribble (Mar 30, 2012)

Fascinating find. He must have been such an interesting person.


----------



## spooksprings (Mar 30, 2012)

Could you honestly leave that antique watch there, it appears to be very intricate and well made. It needs to be rescued, for safe keeping.

So we are looking at an old guardsman who made his money in property. By some unfortunate accident his wife and son died. Did he then go mad and leave all this mess? Tell us more!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 30, 2012)

spooksprings said:


> Could you honestly leave that antique watch there, it appears to be very intricate and well made. It needs to be rescued, for safe keeping.
> 
> So we are looking at an old guardsman who made his money in property. By some unfortunate accident his wife and son died. Did he then go mad and leave all this mess? Tell us more!



the may be a part two at some point...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 31, 2012)

spooksprings said:


> Could you honestly leave that antique watch there, it appears to be very intricate and well made. *It needs to be rescued, for safe keeping.
> *
> So we are looking at an old guardsman who made his money in property. By some unfortunate accident his wife and son died. Did he then go mad and leave all this mess? Tell us more!



No it doesn't. It needs to be left alone in it's original place.

'Rescuing' an item is also known as stealing. If however you are able to contact the owner, or the family of the owner, who may have left the building as a shrine to the previous tenants and ask for permission to remove it and place in a local museum then that is certainly preserving it for others to see and not stealing it for your own bedroom/ebay.


----------



## meltdown (Mar 31, 2012)

Just wow. And thank you.


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 31, 2012)

Good find, why dont i find things like this in the woods by me... I usually just fine chavs and cider bottles!!!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> No it doesn't. It needs to be left alone in it's original place.
> 
> 'Rescuing' an item is also known as stealing. If however you are able to contact the owner, or the family of the owner, who may have left the building as a shrine to the previous tenants and ask for permission to remove it and place in a local museum then that is certainly preserving it for others to see and not stealing it for your own bedroom/ebay.




While I agree things must be left alone, it's very hard to do sometimes knowing that it'll probably be dumped 'unappreciated' in landfill somewhere, or nicked by chavs 

Bit like removing artifacts from the Titanic I guess. Do you save them or leave them...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 31, 2012)

always leave them.

Just think of it this way, if this was your Grandparents house that they had lived in for all their life and had died in. Everything in there is a memory to your family, whether it be a simple cushion to a rare watch that your granddad never put down.

You leave the house to visit occasionally, you think it's safe as it is in the middle of nowhere.

The the next time you visit half the contents have disappeared and the memories you once had have been ripped out from you in an instant, just because some nobody thought it would be worth saving.

Some 'explorers' don't think twice before swiping an object, but all the above is a reason to refrain from what your instinct may say and what is right (and lawful).

taking an item, is nicking it, so you are lowering yourself to the same level as what you said previously, 'or nicked by chavs' just replace chavs with 'explorer'


----------



## kellisurbex (Mar 31, 2012)

awesome pics, what a great little place!


----------



## Walrus75 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> yes it is well done you! great info thankyou.


YW, I noticed that there's one in the wooden box with the 4 pocket watches too.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 31, 2012)

That's an amazing report and fantastic location, and for me it's one of the more interesting places than the regular explores on the urbex circuit that pop up time after time.
Great one


----------



## st33ly (Mar 31, 2012)

You've just got to hope that the next person that stumbles across it and takes a look inside has the same respect.


----------



## Dark Descent (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice place, lots of valuable items. Just hope it stays that way.


----------



## JEP27 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! What a fab place.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 2, 2012)

Such an amazing find, I can see how you could spend a lot of time here, hopefully the place is kept safe from the NEDS! Amazing report and pics, stunned!


----------



## Flexible (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely. Well done.


----------



## Bax__ (Apr 3, 2012)

highcannons said:


> A truly splendid post as usual, thanks. Below, King's Shropshire Light Infantry, 1881-1968.



Bottom Patch is upside down - 53rd Welsh Infantry Division....


----------



## mussy (Apr 3, 2012)

KSLI - The King's (Shropshire Light Infantry)

Great pictures


----------



## smiler (Apr 3, 2012)

Fantastic Find, I loved it, Thanks.


----------



## gingrove (Apr 3, 2012)

Fantastic window on the past to the casual visitor, but saddening to think that the things that we cherish now will be reduced to be no more that an afternoon of still life photography for some future explorer or a few skips in a land fill. All of the things that we keep because they mean something to us are nothing but rubbish or a few pounds worth of curios. Perhaps its better to pass them on with their stories whilst we still can.:sad:


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice one, what a find! It's the sort of place that gives you more questions than answers!


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 4, 2012)

That is amazing! I absolutely love places like this, good find.


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Apr 4, 2012)

Excellent find - definitely jealous...


----------



## bodrick (Apr 5, 2012)

highcannons said:


> A truly splendid post as usual, thanks. Below, King's Shropshire Light Infantry, 1881-1968.



The badge at the bottom if memory serves me well is the "welsh 160th Brigade" or "HQ Wales" Brecon, in the picture the badge is upside down.

Great post, most enjoyable.
ATB
Alan.

PS. i see someone else has posted this but it is 160th brigade "as i was sevring in this brigade".


----------



## Walrus75 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ref the upside down flash -
It was the official flash for the 53rd (Welsh) Infantry Divsion from 1908 up until 1968 when the division was finally disbanded (it was a TA unit from 1947 to 1968). 160 (Wales) Brigade were a sub-unit of the division and continued to exist post-1968, now existing as part the 5th Division. The flash for 160 appears to be an orange motiff on a green background.
The KSLI was amalgamated, along with 3 other regiments, into The Light Infantry in 1968... so this gives an idea of how old this bloke was if they were part of his personal uniform at some time.

It would be very interesting to find out what this mans connection with the 53rd, the KSLI and the Household Cavalry was (which are all pretty diverse units), I guess we'll never know.


----------



## donebythehands (Apr 10, 2012)

I like this, might go and have a look tomrrow!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 10, 2012)

donebythehands said:


> i like this, might go and have a look tomrrow!



fill u boots mate


----------



## donebythehands (Apr 10, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> fill u boots mate



might wanna remove location details tho


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 10, 2012)

lol...like i said fill u boots!


----------



## MotorBikeMike (Apr 10, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> I think most people have a little place that they can spend hour upon hour wandering away the time in,,this is mine...



This looks like a service issue "Housewife" A basic sewing kit so the troops can do their own running repairs to clothing. My dad gave me his when I left home


----------



## MotorBikeMike (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo And thanks for a fantastic set of photos.


----------



## goatmoth (Apr 10, 2012)

Incredible! A real time capsule. Great photos. Thanks


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome find & ace pics....


----------

